# Scratchy Sounds from my speakers



## srihurry (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi folks,

Whenever i switch on my speakers they make scratchy sounds.First I thought it was a problem with my speakers so i changed them but the problem persisted, then I formatted my system but with no luck - the problem still persists.

What should I do now.I would appreciate some solutions from all you folks.

Cheers


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

If they're a cheap pair of speakers, it might be normal. Has it always been like this?

What's the model and maker?


----------



## srihurry (Oct 27, 2007)

well tosh9i its been only for the past 2 months i have been facing this problem.

Infact I thought this was a problem with the speakers, and hence bought a new set of Creative 2.0 speakers but the problem still persist. 

The Mobels are:
CreativeSBS245 2.0(its only one day old)

and the other is
Mercury 2.0(This one is 7 years old)


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This "scratchy sound", is it the type you hear when you plug in the 3.5 MM into a port in your sound card?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

well, I guess it's not your speakers since you got a new pair and the problem still is there. And it's not likely to be your drivers since your formatted your computer. So, it's possibly a hardware problem, maybe.

what type of sound card do you have?


----------



## srihurry (Oct 27, 2007)

My sound card is Intel 82801AA AC97 Audio Controller.(i guess it is the default device ).
As far as the sound is concerned it starts with the type of sound u had mentioned earlier and after a few minutes it changes into a long and continuos scratchy sound


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

what happens if you use headphones, plug it directly into the soundcard. To be on the safe side, also plug it into your speakers and see if you get the same results.


----------



## srihurry (Oct 27, 2007)

Its workin fine when i connect the headphone to the soundcard directly .
My speakers do not have option of connecting to a headphone(they are equipped with required port)


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Sound is Distorted or Scratchy
Distorted or scratchy sound can be caused by several problems. Improving the sound can be as simple as rearranging your hardware components. The following suggestions may resolve the problem of scratchy sound:

Are there any other devices around the speakers or wires for the speakers? Electro-magnetic interference can cause poor audio. Try moving your speakers and wires around and away from other devices.

Have you recently added any new cards to your computer? Cards within the computer can also cause electro-magnetic interference. Try moving the card to another location within the computer, if possible.

Verify that you are not encountering a hardware issue with the speakers you have by trying another pair of computer speakers.

Poor audio quality or low volumes may occur if you are using passive (non-amplified) speakers. 

Are your speakers too close to your monitor? The speakers can pick up electrical noise from your monitor so move them farther away. Subwoofers should never be placed near the monitor because their powerful magnets can interfere with the picture. They should be on the floor to maximize low-frequency transmission.

Are you experiencing sound problems only with particular games or programs? If you notice sound problems such as stuttering voices and static on some games or programs but not others, check with the software vendor for a software patch.

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-020642.htm#distorted


----------

